# Long Anticipated wait is over tomorrow



## cmzaha (Oct 2, 2015)

I return to my former market finally!! Yeah, I cannot wait. I am even being nice and letting 3 other soapers stay...   and my hubby also tells me I am nasty ... only when I want to be. What can I say the new manager needs the booth space income and he appreciated that I told him to let them stay. Will see how it goes, hopefully it will return to normal now


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Oct 2, 2015)

They all set up and then you step in to the space between the lines of stalls like a sheriff stepping in to the dusty street.  Instead of a tumbleweed, a rogue plastic bag drifts by on the wind................


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 2, 2015)

Good luck to you!!!!


----------



## navigator9 (Oct 2, 2015)

Best of luck, and tons of sales!


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 2, 2015)

LOL, EG...Thanks everyone I am really excited, it just feels like I am going home


----------



## rparrny (Oct 2, 2015)

cmzaha said:


> LOL, EG...Thanks everyone I am really excited, it just feels like I am going home


I must have missed the original thread on this..did you move?  Is this a venue that you use to sell at?  What kinds of soap do the other sellers have?


----------



## lenarenee (Oct 2, 2015)

Aw Carolyn that is such wonderful news! Be sure and tell us all about it when you "get back" -we're cheering you on!


----------



## Relle (Oct 2, 2015)

rparrny said:


> I must have missed the original thread on this..did you move?  Is this a venue that you use to sell at?  What kinds of soap do the other sellers have?



Original thread
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=55340


----------



## snappyllama (Oct 2, 2015)

Knock 'em dead.


----------



## rparrny (Oct 3, 2015)

Relle said:


> Original thread
> http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=55340


Ah...thank you...this all started before I joined so now it makes sense.  Good luck Carolyn!


----------



## jblaney (Oct 8, 2015)

That's great Carolyn!  Please let us know how it went for you.


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 10, 2015)

This was my second week at the market and it went a bit better than last week. Our market lost a lot of the regulars and we are all hoping they return. I am really arguing with myself about having one soapmaker removed from the market. Hubby tells me no but I am undecided. Her soap is just not good, but I am trying to be nice. See my next post for the continuation of the story... I love being back at my original market, just feels like home! LOL, one of the other soapmakers out there actually wrote to the city council about not liking the location of her booth and why the other person came in and got a center of the street booth. Unbelievable, she has a selection of about 10 soaps all the same recipe and wonders why she cannot outsell me. I have 40-50 different soaps. Because she lives in the same city she seems to think she should have priority.


----------



## TBandCW (Dec 13, 2015)

Ahh yes, market drama....we've all been there:???:  I have two great Farmers Mkt's where I don't sell soap because there is another soaper that has been there from the beginning.  I just started last summer and don't plan on rocking the boat.
(for the moment:mrgreen


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 19, 2015)

TBandCW said:


> Ahh yes, market drama....we've all been there:???:  I have two great Farmers Mkt's where I don't sell soap because there is another soaper that has been there from the beginning.  I just started last summer and don't plan on rocking the boat.
> (for the moment:mrgreen


That is really sweet of you, but I bet no one else would consider doing such. I have to admit there was one soaper in my maket 6 years ago when my daughter started there so she went in on him, but she only sold m&p in the beginning and he sold CP so it worked. He quit for a new job by the time I took over going and added in my soaps. LOL, so I am not a real sweetie....


----------

